# Pulse proportional thermostat with heat mats?



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if it's safe to use a pulse proportional thermostat with heat mats?

I know how they work and can't think of a reason why I shouldn't but just can't find any info on their website to reassure myself.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes you can use a pulse stat with a heat mat but the stat may have a minimum load requirement which the mat might not reach. I'm not sure how that will affect its use.


----------



## The Happy Hornet (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes you can use a pulse stat on a heatmat.
It is only the dimmers that require a 40 watt load.

Hope this helps


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm having problems with mine also, it doesn't 'pulse' the power into the matt, it's either on for off! I'm using a faunarium so I put the probe on the heatmat, and so far it's not doing well, I've not seen it pulse once!

I've no idea where I could be going wrong, but I wondered about minimum load too! I've got the 300w habistat pulse stat!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Pulse stats can be used with heat mats, miles better at controlling a steady temperature then an on/off matstat.

Dixi1801 - Are you sure its a pulse stat, if it states 300w it sounds like the 'temperature' model (on/off like a matstat)? Habistat pulse stats are 600w.


----------

